# New Cole Haan for K3 a disappointment



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

I had been lusting after the Cole Haan cover for the Kindle2 for a long time and when they went on sale this spring I bought one and I love it. When I pre-ordered my Kindle 3 I anxiously awaited the Cole Haan release for the new K3. Well it arrived today and I'm disappointed with it. My K2 case has an extra piece of leather sewn on the spine of the cover. The new one doesn't. At first it seems like a minor styling detail difference though I personally think the cover looks much sharper, classic, with the added leather. It also stiffens the spine which helps center the cover over the front of the Kindle. Without it it is much more floppy. It doesn't feel as good in the hand either when holding closed package. The added leather on the spine of the K2 cover did not affect the ability of the cover to fold back for one handed reading so I don't know why this was eliminated other than to save cost or to rush these to market. In fairness the photos on Amazon clearly shows this spine is missing I just did not notice it until I had if in my hand. Not sure I'll keep it.


Update: It's going back. Ordering the Amazon lighted cover.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

Sorry, that sucks.


----------



## CarrieJo (Mar 24, 2010)

I also bought the Cole Haan for the K2 this spring on sale - it's the reason I haven't ordered a K3 because I love the cover so much.  Sorry to hear the new ones are not made as well.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I am sorry to hear that. Cole Haan usually makes the best quality items available.


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

What a bummer to hear, but thanks so much for passing along your review. I have a saddle CH for my K2 that was my favorite cover, and I was really torn about seeing the K3 ones. I really wanted one but was drawn to the convenience of the Amazon cover with the light. I just received my cover today and have to say that although the leather isn't as luxurious as the CH, it is a very nice case, and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

AnelaBelladonna said:


> I am sorry to hear that. Cole Haan usually makes the best quality items available.


Just so you all know, I do not believe Cole Haan actually makes these covers. I believe they licensed their name to Amazon who actually has them made. They may have had one of their designers design them but that would be it.

To the OP: I would love to see a photo of what you are talking about and comparing the two before you send it back!


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Octochick said:


> To the OP: I would love to see a photo of what you are talking about and comparing the two before you send it back!


Yes Dear 

Okay, The original Cole Haan K2 Cover I love. Notice the extra leather on the spine.









The new Cole Haan for the K3 without the added piece and it's stitching.









A close up of the original K2 cover corner.









An on end shot of both. Notice how the original K2 on the right fits tighter and stiffer around the edge of the K2 compared the looser, sloppier fit on the K3 Left.









The pictures aren't great and the differences are more obvious when you have them in hand. I don't know how to better describe it other than the K2 cover feels like it was made by a custom tailor while the K3 cover feels like it was mass produced. The leather itself is the same high quality, but the K3 version just feels like a loose piece of floppy skin laying over the screen verses a tighter, better fit on the original.

That's the best I can do to describe it. I really wanted this cover. I was disappointed enough to return.
YMMV


----------



## rockstone (Aug 16, 2010)

I agree.The new cover certainly doesn't look as polished a product at the old one. I would be disappointed to shell out premium $$$ for that.Too bad, this was on my shopping list..along with an Medge and both disappointed .....


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

Octochick said:


> Just so you all know, I do not believe Cole Haan actually makes these covers. I believe they licensed their name to Amazon who actually has them made. They may have had one of their designers design them but that would be it.


This is interesting. Just curious, how do you know this? I know some of the Cole Haan covers are in their signature Optical Weave pattern, which also is found on some of their handbags. It is not an easy pattern to manufacture, so I'm surprised CH doesn't make them themselves.

Anyway, I was thrilled with my CH cover for my K2 but I have to say I am disappointed in their offerings for the K3. I was expecting much nicer designs and colors.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Hmmm, I pre-ordered one of those in dark green, but have no idea when it will ship so now I wonder if I should cancel or if there is a chance they may enhance them by the second batch


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

I bought one for my K2 about a year ago.  Since the new K3 will not fit the existing covers, that is one accessory I will no longer invest in when I eventually replace my K2.  And that will not be until it totally dies.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Magenta said:


> I bought one for my K2 about a year ago. Since the new K3 will not fit the existing covers, that is one accessory I will no longer invest in when I eventually replace my K2. And that will not be until it totally dies.


To be fair, I don't know one product nowadays where the accessories will fit the next generation of the same product. To me, this is a given and I never expected any of my K2 specific accessories to ever fit another Kindle generation. So at least I am not disappointed on that front 

I am however disappointed to hear about the quality (or lack thereof!) of an expensive leather item that I am considering to purchase. I have no issue with the price tag, provided the quality is up to par with it. If not, it's a problem.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Neo said:


> To be fair, I don't know one product nowadays where the accessories will fit the next generation of the same product. To me, this is a given and I never expected any of my K2 specific accessories to ever fit another Kindle generation. So at least I am not disappointed on that front
> 
> I am however disappointed to hear about the quality (or lack thereof!) of an expensive leather item that I am considering to purchase. I have no issue with the price tag, provided the quality is up to par with it. If not, it's a problem.


Yes, but these Cole Haan covers are quite expensive. I can buy 4 Agent18 covers for my ipod for the price of 1 Cole Haan kindle cover.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Dangerosa said:


> This is interesting. Just curious, how do you know this? I know some of the Cole Haan covers are in their signature Optical Weave pattern, which also is found on some of their handbags. It is not an easy pattern to manufacture, so I'm surprised CH doesn't make them themselves.
> 
> Anyway, I was thrilled with my CH cover for my K2 but I have to say I am disappointed in their offerings for the K3. I was expecting much nicer designs and colors.


It is an educated guess on my part. Many known designer brands license out the name to others. It is not to say they 
do not have a major hand in creating the design and prototype but you do not find the covers on their own website. Same
with the Diane Von Furstenberg covers. A very good sign they were are not coming directly from CH. While the covers Kate Spade did for the nook were on hers, as were the Halsea covers sold via M-Edge.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Is it made with leather that is as high a quality as the CH K2 covers?  I have never owned a CH cover, but I don't think that not having the extra leather on the spine would keep me from buying one.  The price kept me from buying it in the past.  I felt that I'd made a big splurge on Oberon covers at $75 each.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Is it made with leather that is as high a quality as the CH K2 covers? I have never owned a CH cover, but I don't think that not having the extra leather on the spine would keep me from buying one. The price kept me from buying it in the past. I felt that I'd made a big splurge on Oberon covers at $75 each.


The leather is the same high quality on both.


----------



## blefever (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for this tip, PaulGuy. I was planning on getting a CH cover for my K3 (when they go on sale). Unless they change back to the "old method", I won't bother. Also, there has to be some form of allegiance between Amazon and CH, or they would not have been able to come out with the K3 covers so quickly.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I just wanted to chime in with my CH experience... Even after having read PaulGuy's review here, I decided to keep my pre-order of the dark Green CH cover for K3, hoping that it may be a bit different with a colored cover, and also, because they hadn't been made yet, they may take into account some of the early feedback on their black covers.

I received my dark green CH yesterday, and what a disappointment. 

While the leather was very soft to the touch, I can't really say that it was pebbled: it was actually very irregular, slightly pebbled in places, and completely smooth in others - it made me wonder if they had re-used used leather. It was however, completely marbled...

The cover is indeed floppy (for a lack of a better word), but that isn't a problem if you are fine with a very soft type of cover (definitely a pleasure to hold when folded back). What really bothered me, was that the cover simply seemed too big! As in too much leather! There is a large gap (at least a quarter inch) between the K3 and the edges of the cover, which is useless on such a soft cover and doesn't make for a comfortable right hand holding. When closed, the front of the cover, because it is so soft, and when it is flush with the front K3, is also too big and the edge goes beyond the edge of the back - not sure if I'm making myself clear, but basically, when closed, the front of the cover is half an inch longer (wider) than the back!

I was also disappointed that the whole thing was crooked. I totally realize that I have some kind of OCD sickness  , and like everything to be nice and even. But at that price, I do expect my Kindle to be perfectly centered when in the hinges (and not have the top lean more towards the inside of the cover than the bottom), the stitching to be perfectly even, the logo on the front to be straight, and the edges of the case to also have straight lines and no diagonals...

On the plus side, the color itself is a lovely dark olive green, as beautiful as I had imagined it.

All in all, it could have been a lovely (if minimalistic, especially in terms of protection) case. But it seems not finished, and quality control is definitely very poor here. I  remember that the first K2 CH cases also had issues, which were then fixed somewhere down the line. So I may give those another try in a few weeks or months. But for now, this particular case is sadly going back.


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for the review, Neo - what a shame! Since you echo PaulGuy's and other reviews, I can safely remove this from my wishlist. I really loved the K2 cover and hoped to have one for a future model. Maybe after reviewing the feedback on it, they'll go back to the original design in the near future.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

julip said:


> Thanks for the review, Neo - what a shame! Since you echo PaulGuy's and other reviews, I can safely remove this from my wishlist. I really loved the K2 cover and hoped to have one for a future model. Maybe after reviewing the feedback on it, they'll go back to the original design in the near future.


That's what I'm also hoping - or at least make the whole thing smaller! Right now it looks like it would fit a K2, except for the hinges which are K3 compatible.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

julip said:


> Thanks for the review, Neo - what a shame! Since you echo PaulGuy's and other reviews, I can safely remove this from my wishlist. I really loved the K2 cover and hoped to have one for a future model. Maybe after reviewing the feedback on it, they'll go back to the original design in the near future.


My hope as well. If they go back and make it like the old one I'm first in line.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Neo, where did you go?  I no longer recognize you with your new avatar!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

corkyb said:


> Neo, where did you go? I no longer recognize you with your new avatar!


LOL, still here ! Same avatar, different angle only


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Jullip.. when you are talking about leather items and I see your Daphne avatar.. I see a thought bubble that SHE thinks Cole Haan Covers are deliciouis!!  Yummm!

I'm currently enjoying my adorable nook cover while waiting for the Oberons to be available.  With my Oberons, I have always removed the stiffeners from the front and back covers, so I'm ok with slight floppiness.


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> Jullip.. when you are talking about leather items and I see your Daphne avatar.. I see a thought bubble that SHE thinks Cole Haan Covers are deliciouis!! Yummm!
> 
> I'm currently enjoying my adorable nook cover while waiting for the Oberons to be available. With my Oberons, I have always removed the stiffeners from the front and back covers, so I'm ok with slight floppiness.


LOL Sea - luckily Daphne doesn't have the same love for leather as she does for stuffed and rope toys! I'm sure you remember those pictures of her work. 

As much as I love the Cole Haan's, I'm eager for the Octovo's K3 version of their vintage leather cover to come out. I almost got one for my DX because at the time I believe the CH DX cover was corners, and I wanted the hinges. Right when I decided to get it, it became 'unavailable' through amazon. It was still in stock at the Octovo site, but the shipping cost was enough for me to hold off since I really didn't *need* another cover.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Octochick said:


> Just so you all know, I do not believe Cole Haan actually makes these covers. I believe they licensed their name to Amazon who actually has them made. They may have had one of their designers design them but that would be it.
> 
> To the OP: I would love to see a photo of what you are talking about and comparing the two before you send it back!


WoW that is interesting I did not know that.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

julip said:


> LOL Sea - luckily Daphne doesn't have the same love for leather as she does for stuffed and rope toys! I'm sure you remember those pictures of her work.
> 
> As much as I love the Cole Haan's, I'm eager for the Octovo's K3 version of their vintage leather cover to come out. I almost got one for my DX because at the time I believe the CH DX cover was corners, and I wanted the hinges. Right when I decided to get it, it became 'unavailable' through amazon. It was still in stock at the Octovo site, but the shipping cost was enough for me to hold off since I really didn't *need* another cover.


Julip, that $10 shipping from the Octovo site is worth it, I ordered my DX cover on Sunday afternoon and received it Tuesday! The cover is GORGEOUS, I can't wait for the K3 version.


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

meglet said:


> Julip, that $10 shipping from the Octovo site is worth it, I ordered my DX cover on Sunday afternoon and received it Tuesday! The cover is GORGEOUS, I can't wait for the K3 version.


Lalalala I can't hear you! lol thank you, I was drooling over the case for weeks and was mad at myself for not deciding before it disappeared from amazon. I was wanting to cave on it but I already had too many covers already, so ultimately I decided not to go for it, but it really looks beautiful.

I forgot to mention in the Octovo thread thank you for your pictures - it is even better looking than on amazon, as usual! I really can't wait for it for the K3!


----------

